# How Long Does It Take For Full Hair To Grow In??



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥ (Aug 9, 2012)

Not sure if someone has asked this already and im sure someone has so im sorry for starting a new thread..
Im just wondering When I got clio she was pretty fluffy and her mam and dad were clearly long haired chihuahuas they were gorgeous
anyway after so long she kind of blew her coat and lost alot of it 
After a few weeks it came back again and the hair around her ears and bum got longer and now the hair around her chest and neck is much much thicker 
But lately i have noticed hair everywhere like its not clumps but just loads of hair gathering on everything she has sat on....

so I started brushing her twice a day and she has loads of loose hair coming off not in clumps its a normal amount like after i brush her it doesnt look like i took any hair of her lol 
just wondering if this lose of hair is normal and will she ever look like her mam and dad with the long pants at the back and long flowy hair at the side and alover ???
Thanks guys xxxxxxxxx

Like its much longer and thicker then in the siggy pics


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Long hair Chis often don't get their full coat until they are close to two years old. Sometimes they can get them earlier, but sometimes not. Some long hair Chis have thinner coats in general whereas others have double coats, which are thicker and fluffier. 

Long hair Chis shed seasonally, so it may be that time of the year. How old is she?

Also what do you feed? Sometimes diet can impact coat. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I too have always heard it can take up to 2 years to get a full coat in. My Kahlua is already 3 and her coat is still changing; her fringe just keeps getting longer. Her tail is super long. When they're younger many pups go through what is lovingly called the "puppy uglies," when for a while their coats & bodies go through their "awkward" stage. =)


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

How old is she? It can take a couple years for them to get a full coat in though usually by a year or so they have decent coat. Is she spayed? Spayed females I believe blow their coats more so than a spayed female as well so that may play a factor if she is older? I hate the waiting when their young to see what their coats will look like "full".


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

it can take several years for a full coat to come in, mine always seem to go through an awkward looking stage around 18 months aswell ... if shes not spayed she will probably blow her coat after each season, although I have a spayed bitch that has less coat than my other bitches ...some just don't get a good coat


----------

